# Ihagee Dresdan Exakta Camera



## Montowi102 (Feb 28, 2012)

I found this camera in a box of my grandfather's stuff after he passed.  I've have no idea where it came from or how long he'd had it.  Identifying marks on camera include:
"EXAKTA" written in white on back background above lense
"IGAHEE" and "DRESDAN" on either side of the lense
"USSR Occupied" on right near dial

Lense is:
Steinheil Munchen Auto-Quinon
1:1.9 
f+ 55mm
1642172

Came in a hard brown leather case with "IGAHEE" in script across the front.

I've attending to search online for any information about the age of this camera, I beleive it was made between 1956-1963. Maybe the US version of a popular german camera. I'm not able to post pictures for whatever reason, I'll try again later.  But in the meantine, any ideas?


----------



## compur (Feb 28, 2012)

The Exakta cameras are a famous line of SLRs with many fans. There is lots of info on the web about them. 

BTW, that's a very good lens -- I have one.


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2012)

The "USSR Occupied" means it was officially imported into the US and that it's a post WWII model.  It'll won't be a Varex as that name couldn't be used in the US so will be a V, VX, VXIIa or b most likely, all great cameras.

Ian


----------

